# Ugly Bar Thread



## newbie (Feb 22, 2011)

I think an ugly soap thread would be hilarious. Most of us have them and few of us post them, but it is kind of fun to see what other people have had as disasters.

So, I am officially posting my ugliest soap. Perhaps it doesn't qualify because there was simply no point in cutting it. It was just to awful to bother with. I did post in another thread, so it's not a brand new ugly, but it's my worst.

I, personally, will send the worst a 4 ounce bottle of Nutmeg FO. I'm too lazy right now to get up and look but it's either Save on Scents or NAture's Garden. I think it's Save on Scents.

http://img215.imageshack.us/i/img2460o.jpg/

http://img259.imageshack.us/i/img2461h.jpg/

I call this one Phlegm. Looks like the end product of a sinus infection.


----------



## dcornett (Feb 22, 2011)

OK. yep, those look kinda gross...LOL!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got nothing that beats that!  (sorry)


----------



## Southern Bell (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought this batch of HP (my 1st HP) looked pretty bad...but yours is just nasty!! :wink: 
http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4766/hpsoap.jpg


----------



## Hazel (Feb 23, 2011)

newbie - 

OMG! That is truly horrible looking. Phlegm is an understatement. I can safely say that you're not going to be sending anyone FO any time soon.


----------



## igbabygirl (Feb 23, 2011)

Southern Bell said:
			
		

> I thought this batch of HP (my 1st HP) looked pretty bad...but yours is just nasty!! :wink:
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4766/hpsoap.jpg



That looks like brains or intestines, lol


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried to save this by baking off the fo.  It stank sooooo bad but I wanted to try to save the soap but it just melted.  

[IMG=http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6830/img1694f.th.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## krissy (Feb 23, 2011)

Southern Bell said:
			
		

> I thought this batch of HP (my 1st HP) looked pretty bad...but yours is just nasty!! :wink:
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4766/hpsoap.jpg



lol, my first thought was a pile of skin on this one... lol :wink:


----------



## tomara (Feb 23, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> Southern Bell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha...That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## krissy (Feb 23, 2011)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> I tried to save this by baking off the fo.  It stank sooooo bad but I wanted to try to save the soap but it just melted.
> 
> [IMG=http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6830/img1694f.th.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



cut it off the foil and call them Lunar Rocks!


----------



## newbie (Feb 23, 2011)

I laughed my head off when I looked at those pictures!
Southern bell- yes, like someone stepped out of their skin and let it drop, or brains. If you could replicate that, you might have a market with anatomists.

Ilovedoxies- I burst out laughing because I couldn't tell what the heck it was. They look utterly deflated! My son asked if it was cat poop! I have to save that one just to occasionally take a peek at. 

I hope there are more out there!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 23, 2011)

Southern Bell said:
			
		

> I thought this batch of HP (my 1st HP) looked pretty bad...but yours is just nasty!! :wink:
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4766/hpsoap.jpg



That looks like fried brains...


----------



## Southern Bell (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm so glad that everyone is gettin a good laugh from my 1st HP!!  But I do have a question, newbie....how is the winner determined?! lol


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, man. LOL This is going to be a good thread. I'm sorry, guys. I don't have anything to compete with these!


----------



## newbie (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I wasn't really certain. I figured it would go by whichever soap got the most comments about how dreadful it looked. I know there are more bombs out there, so I thought the lure of some FO might entice people to post their worst soaps. It is good for a laugh.

I offered the FO to get this going, so I'm certainly not going to send it to myself, and consider myself out of the running for the "prize". I'm also happy to widen the field, if nutmeg isn't really that interesting- to choices of some other FOs, like 2 ounces of BB Kumquat or BB Fresh Mango, or 2 ounces of lemongrass EO. I have to look at my stocks to see what else I have in 2 ounce or more quantities.

People may consider it a bit weird to post awful soaps, but they can be pretty funny and it helps to not take everything so seriously. ALso, it's fun for new soapers to see that it happens to everyone, or at least I think it does. I don't know, I just like to laugh and I had to laugh at a few of my uglies.

I do hope you're not offended Southern, but your soap is all brainy! It still makes me laugh when I think about it and I can just imagine your face (I make up what you look like and imagine your expression) when you saw that!


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, changed it from "contest" to "thread". Just a place to post your worst bar.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 25, 2011)

Haha...yeah...I totally can't beat the "Phlegm" soap!  OMG!  

I'll have to find some pics...I know I've made some stinkers.


----------



## calico21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Bravo! For all you brave people to step forward. Its hard to say what I thought was my worst just doesn't match up. Just the vanilla turned it to an ugly brown with a purple swirl. Used birthday cake fo (must have contained the vanilla) and it smells worse than it looks.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's another one, it seized.  It was oily and icky. 

I rebatched it later and saved it.  






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ewenique (Feb 25, 2011)

Yikes!  Bet it would sell great at Halloween, though.  :shock:


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 25, 2011)

This was my first salt bar.  I used alfalfa powder to make the swirl and creamy coconut fo.  It turned brown in a couple days.  It was FUGLY but turned out to be really nice soap, just tough to look at, lol.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Southern Bell (Feb 26, 2011)

newbie, I am certainly not offended!!  I like to laugh as well.  When I 1st saw that soap tho, I actually wanted to cry!  :cry:   Then my family started sharin their thoughts on what it looked like...giant rice krispie treat, weird load of bread, & of course, brains! So I had to laugh.  If we can laugh & learn from our mistakes or mishaps, then I think our lives would be happier!


----------



## newbie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, you should have seen MINE with the phlegm soap. Throughout the whole thing, it just got worse and worse. I was trying to save it- clearly failed there. This is what it looked like originally. The one on the left.

http://img12.imageshack.us/i/img2452h.jpg/

Then it separated and I was trying to stir it back together in the mold, which wasn't too bad but wasn't enough, and then I took my stick blender and stuck it into the soap, in the mold, and blended away, creating mucus. It still separated. So sad.

Doxies, I know it doesn't look anything like regular soap, but you could pass that one soap off as apple pie! Too bad you can't eat it (and also that it probably didn't smell like apple pie).


----------



## Dennis (Feb 28, 2011)

Newbie,

That's worse than gross.  You owe everyone an apology for posting that abomination.  On the other hand, its a runaway winner for ugliest!


----------



## newbie (Feb 28, 2011)

Sigh. It was a mistake to post it right off the bat. Now no one seems to think their soaps are ugly enough to put on the thread!

However, I refuse to apologize. At the very least, it has put ugliness in perspective and in the minds of all the soapers here, their "bad" soap aren't altogether that bad if they're not uglier than phlegm.


----------



## llineb (Mar 1, 2011)

Being a nurse...I want to get my wound care kit out.  Looks infected. ;0)


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 8, 2011)

**** I wish I didn't move all my pics to cd's...... I must go digging, I have one that is gross......  I will try to find it.


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 8, 2011)

I found them in photobucket!!! Hee Hee!















This was cpop! I never did cpop again! lol


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 8, 2011)

This was the cpop before that one and it caught small pox! Like I said no more cpop for me! lol





Before going in makes me feel better:


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 8, 2011)

RikRaks it looks like you have the new worst.  All of my CPOP's did strange things as well.  (not that strange)  

I found one in a box this week that had too much water and too high of a superfat.  Not grotesque like these monsters but pretty bad in a dried out and shriveled way.  Off to take a photo...

This thread is fun.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 8, 2011)

newbie -

I'm sorry to say but I think RikRaks has you beat. Those soaps look really bad. Did you notice the one that looks like the mouth of the creature from "Alien"? 

Oooh...I never thought soap would give me nightmares.  :shock:


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL!!!!


----------



## newbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I laughed out loud! And called my son over to see "the black plague". He just stood here with his mouth hanging open. I was trying to imagine what it was supposed to look like, but I'm afraid it's beyond me. And the difference between your July 4 swirl and the end result is- well, it's put me off CPOP. (but it's not nearly as ugly as the plague)

This is like the soap version of rubber-necking at an accident scene. You just can't help but look and be fascinated by disaster.

THanks RikRacks!

And seriously, she and I can't be the only ones out there with the uglies 

Post a few!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 9, 2011)

Newbie LOL  my son (hitting 13) loves your soap and reckons it is like zombie cool :0) But would he shower in the dark with it :0) Thanks for sharing


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh Rikrak - that cpop is tragic isn't it. U definitely take the lead!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow RikRaks ... those pics do show a different side to 'making' soap!  lol


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 9, 2011)

I finally did something right, ugliest soap! YAY! LMAO :shock:


----------



## newbie (Mar 9, 2011)

And why am I slightly disappointed to now be second ugliest?


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 10, 2011)

hahah RikRaks, that first one is hilarious!!  I love this post


----------

